# Declining dollar hurts missionaries overseas



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2011)

Mission Network News

I know some Pioneers folks and I can vouch for the struggles with support several of them have faced, as well as the struggles of others on the field to stay afloat.


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

To some extent, it's going to depend on the mission field. A missionary in Switzerland is going to be hurt much worse than one in Russia. And in some countries, the dollar has strengthened against the local currency. So each situation would have to be viewed on its merits.


----------

